# Why not an Italian-French forum



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hi there,
I wonder why there is no Italian-French forum here. Not that many people interested in?


----------



## Jana337

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> I wonder why there is no Italian-French forum here. Not that many people interested in?


Yes, unfortunately. There are just a few random FR-IT threads in OL; no recognizable and persistent interest. I don't know how many Italians you meet in the French forum, but French people in the Italian forum are quite scarce. I know that many Italian seniors are very fluent in French. As soon as we see that their potential is matched by demand, we will surely go ahead with a new forum for this language pair.

Thanks for your interest, 

Jana


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Thank you for your kind answer Jana. 
But if you want to learn Italian I'm not sure you could go on the "Italian Only"... You (me at least!) will not feel confident enough to go there, whereas posting into an It_Fr will seem easier.
I will wait and see.


----------



## Jana337

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Thank you for your kind answer Jana.
> But if you want to learn Italian I'm not sure you could go on the "Italian Only"... You (me at least!) will not feel confident enough to go there, whereas posting into an It_Fr will seem easier.
> I will wait and see.


You don't have to go to Solo Italiano; we have Italian-English, too. 

But if you flood Other Languages with French-Italian requests, we will surely react. Other Languages is where most new forums start. Italiano-Espaňol is a notable exception. It was started because copious threads by Spanish natives in Italian-English were a sign of a promising demand. IT-SP threads in OL were not so many.

So, your options are Italian-English and Other Languages. Either of them will work.

Buon lavoro! 

Jana


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Thanks again Jana for your advice. I didn't get that OL stood for Other Languages (how dumb I am!). Now, I understand.


----------



## emma42

Tsk tsk, Karine. I, too, would very much enjoy an Italian/French Forum. I would like to learn some Italiano along with my French.


----------



## fatiha

Hi 
also i like Italian/ French forum...because i learn Italian and i am not good in English
we wil be very happy
titi


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

So what? We are three? 
Not that much uhu? I understand what Jana said now:





> There are just a few random FR-IT threads in OL; no recognizable and persistent interest.


In fact as it's quite easy for french people to understand the general meaning of written Italian, even if this language have never been learnt, I guess one of the solutions Jana proposed (keep on posting on the IT_EN) is the best one now for me.


----------



## lacapretta

Actually it would really help me out too... I know Italian fluently and there a lot of things that I know in Italian that I don't know how to translate into English but would like to know in French..


----------



## ILT

We have had a great many threads requesting additional forums.  The answer is the same for all:

When there is a consistent and substantial level of activity in any language in the Other Languages forum, that language becomes a serious candidate for its own forum. Requests in Comments and Suggestions are interesting, but demonstrated interest in Other Languages will be the determining factor.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

I love translating said:
			
		

> Requests in Comments and Suggestions are interesting, but demonstrated interest in Other Languages will be the determining factor.


I understand this policy, but I think when you don't find the forum you are looking for, you simply don't use the OL forum...you are resigned. This is a human behavior I'm afraid, and I follow this behaviour too.


----------



## cuchuflete

Karine,
Thanks for sharing your humanity with us. Please understand that we are sometimes just a little surprised at the vehemence of very small groups who do not politely request a forum, as you have done, but demand one. Such people seem undaunted by the fact that there are only two or three who ask for such a forum, out of some 60 000 members.

It's fine to request Italiano<=>francese...it might be a way for me to learn some of your language, but until there is a steady appearance of such threads in OL, we really have to assume a lack of widespread interest.

Un abbraccio,
Cucciu (che non parla niente di francese)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Karine,
> Thanks for sharing your humanity with us. Please understand that we are sometimes just a little surprised at the vehemence of very small groups who do not politely request a forum, as you have done, but demand one.


Cuchuflete,
I think there is a misunderstanding here (my awful English stroke again?). So it's my turn to be surprised.
Was I demanding? Vehement? Not polite? I think I can answer "no" to the three questions. If this is the impression I made, it was not my intention.
I was just enquiring why this forum doesn't exist. That all.
Jana kindly answers to me the reason: we are really too few people!
That's enough for me, I can understand.
I only pointed out that sometimes we could wait a long time if we are expecting from people to be... more combative. They give up too quickly. And I'm part of them sometimes.


----------



## elroy

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Cuchuflete,
> I think there is a misunderstanding here (my awful English stroke again?). So it's my turn to be surprised.
> Was I demanding? Vehement? Not polite? I think I can answer "no" to the


The misunderstanding must have indeed been the result of a language barrier.

Cuchuflete said,


> Please understand that we are sometimes just a little surprised at the vehemence of very small groups who do not *politely* request a forum, *as you have done* (i.e. politely), but demand one.


Notice that you were not included as a member of these vehement, impolite, and demanding "small groups."

I hope that helps clarify things.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

elroy said:
			
		

> I hope that helps clarify things.


Yes, thank you Elroy. This helps a lot. 
(I think I was also tired yesterday.)


----------



## Jana337

I reiterate that in this particular case we do not need to observe demand in OL. As soon as I see a non-negligible number of French people in the Italian-English forum and/or as soon as French moderators report that they have many Italians in theirs, it will be a clear signal that IT-FR could be a success story. The same happened with IT-SP. There were actually very few threads in OL, but it was hard not to notice that many foreros contributing to IT-EN were hispanohablantes.

Other Languages are your option as well, but unlike Japanese, Urdu, Greek etc., it is not the only one. 

Jana


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Following in the politeness of this thread, I cordially support KarineFr's request for this forum.  When demand required makes it possible I will back it the whole way! - Note my name (MonsieurAquilone).


----------



## cuchuflete

Cordial support in this thread is certainly welcome.  This thread, however, has, or at least should have, made it clear that no new language forum will result from the Comments & Suggestions forum.  When people in reasonable numbers consistently open threads in a language or language group of interest, that serves as motivation to add additional forums.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Understood.


----------



## luckyguy

Just telling my wish and opinion, I wish the IT-FR thread to be established too.

I have not known that posting IT-FR is permitted in the OL thread until visiting this thread. I think the most of members is not aware of that...


----------



## Jana337

luckyguy said:
			
		

> I have not known that posting IT-FR is permitted in the OL thread until visiting this thread. I think the most of members is not aware of that...


Everything is permissible in OL, except for combinations that have their own forums.

Jana


----------



## luckyguy

OK, understood.


----------



## TimeHP

Bonjour.
Moi aussi, J'aimerais bien un forum IT-FR   . J'ai vu que sur le forum Other Languages il faut attendre beaucoup pour avoir une aide. 

Ciao


----------



## TimeHP

Torno alla carica. 
Sarebbe davvero gradito un Forum Italiano - Francese...
Ciao


----------



## Jana337

TimeHP said:


> Torno alla carica.
> Sarebbe davvero gradito un Forum Italiano - Francese...
> Ciao


Ne prendiamo nota comunque vale sempre quello che abbiamo spiegato sopra. Un piccolo riassunto. 

Jana


----------

